# Hiding Wires?



## sflamedic

I used a wire track, about 3" wide, to hide my wires. Once painted you can barely notice it. Its made for flat panel tv's. Bought it at home depot for $16


----------



## jerome8283

SnoBird said:


> Any good idea how to hide the jungle of wires running from the entertainment center up the wall (about 12 inches) to the wall mounted flatscreen TV?


I used a cable hider I purchased at Home Depot. It's about 3 or 4 inches wide and can be painted the same color as your wall.


----------



## MEDIAINSTALLS

raceway is the easiest if you are unsure of how to fish wires in a wall. as long as you do not place the power cord in the wall 12 inches is an easy fish. 

make your hole behind the tv and drop a string w/ something heavy tied on the end. the weight drops it straight down. the hole below you just need to find the weight with the string and then tie the cables to the string. gently pull the string from the top to pull the cables up. I say gently bc i have broken many strings pulling to hard and starting over.


----------



## MEDIAINSTALLS

by the way most important question...

is this an interior or exterior wall?


----------



## gregzoll

Sorry, but not code, and hope you do not tell your Insurance guy that you did this. If you are going to do it right, take the time to install the proper outlets, and get the proper cables made for this type of install. Otherwise, do not do it.


----------



## Spike99

gregzoll said:


> Sorry, but not code, and hope you do not tell your Insurance guy that you did this. If you are going to do it right, take the time to install the proper outlets, and get the proper cables made for this type of install. Otherwise, do not do it.


I would agree. Doing things "to code" or close to code as possible is a great idea. How many of us have continued to plug in appliances and over time, didn't realize how much "electrical stress" one is putting on all appliances on the same circuit??? For example: http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Misc%20Pictures/ElectricalOutlet-Before.jpg

Where possible, install a dedicated electrical outlet (using 12/2 wire on 20A breaker) for your TV Cluster of equipment is a great idea. And, also use a high quality Surge Protecton Power bar(s). Blowing a $50 Power bar (due to surger overload) is much less costly then replacing the damanged "high cost" electronic devices. Especially when it comes to large screen TVs and such. 

If an inside wall and this wall has an empty cavity behind it, I'd simply cut a 6"x6" hole in the drywall. A hole behind the wall mounted TV and directly below the top hole (above the wall's baseboard area), there would also be another 6"x6" hole. The electronics to wall mounted TV screen wiring is then "hidden behind the drywall inner wall". A stud finder tool would confirm the location of each stud behind your inner drywall walls. (works for me). 

Hope this helps as well...

.


----------



## cannouu

gat a external wall all hooked up, luckily there was no stud in it, this is what i gat out of it in 2 hours of work 

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff39/cannouu/KIF_2233.jpg

im only 13


----------



## YerDugliness

MEDIAINSTALLS said:


> I say gently bc i have broken many strings pulling to hard and starting over.


Here's a suggestion--go to a sporting goods store and buy some "Spiderwire" fishing line. This stuff is incredibly strong and still very thin--I have some that has 60# breaking strength and is only about as thick as embroidery thread. Beware--use leather gloves if you try this, if the wiring gets hung up and you tug on it, this stuff can cut flesh so quickly you'll wonder where the blood came from!

Dugly


----------



## ktkelly

cannouu said:


> gat a external wall all hooked up, luckily there was no stud in it, this is what i gat out of it in 2 hours of work
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff39/cannouu/KIF_2233.jpg
> 
> im only 13


 

You do know that you violated the electrical code with that mess don't you?


----------



## gregzoll

Oh no, no one would ever do that. Most home owners that have done that, would not think about it, due to they firmly believe that a fire cannot happen to them.


----------



## SERA

*Hide Wire*

Cable hider is the best option. Once you paint upon it, you hardly can see it. Another option is to take a hole in the wall which will be not shown and its safe and it looks good.:thumbsup:
---------------------
SERA

http://www.drivenwide.com


----------

